# Light Stand Pulleys



## Corbin (Mar 24, 2008)

I have been trying to get a drawing to Grandma showing how to arrange pulleys to make a moveable light shelf and have not been able to determine how to attach a picture or word document to a PM so everybody gets to see my crude drawings. 

















If anybody has any questions just let me know or ask them here.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2008)

Where's the little stick lady?! oke:


----------



## Renegayde (Mar 24, 2008)

are those eggs in the bottom pic sunny side up or over easy??


----------



## Corbin (Mar 24, 2008)

Ha Ha:rollhappy:


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 24, 2008)

*Thanks Corbin*

Look great to me, Corbin. Thanks. I have one light fixture that I'm going to try it on.

I don't understand all your green marks, but the black and white is very clear to me.


----------



## Corbin (Mar 24, 2008)

Green = orchid. Is it really that bad or are you funnin me?oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 24, 2008)

I thought they were giant green spiders and the one in the middle was dead. oke:


----------



## Corbin (Mar 25, 2008)

good one Yoyo


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 25, 2008)

Corbin said:


> Green = orchid. Is it really that bad or are you funnin me?oke:


Sorry. I wasn't thinking plants, all I could see was pullys. 

:rollhappy: You sure drew some wierd looking plants. oke:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2008)

Renegayde said:


> are those eggs in the bottom pic??



That is exactly what came to my mind, too, but the good thing is that you made your point very clearly...


----------

